# Soundtrack for Revolution



## Mankini (Jun 30, 2015)




----------



## Tude (Jun 30, 2015)

<whispers ... yes I do have some opera and such in my many dvd's - can't help it, I played oboe and was in a classical wind ensemble all through HS>


----------



## Kal (Jun 30, 2015)

Cool


----------



## Andrea Van Scoyoc (Jun 30, 2015)

Love me some opera...


----------

